# Bill Clinton at Harvie & Hudson



## avalon05 (Jan 26, 2005)

Bill Clinton goes window shopping in Jermyn Street:

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=485696&in_page_id=1770


----------



## bearbones11 (Sep 13, 2007)

He looks like the anti-Zimmer in a sea of archMW-angels...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Shouldn't he be in Iowa?

That might be the answer to declining necktie sales -- more bodyguards!! Bodyguards for everyone!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Another fat American tourist. Hope he spent a few buck somewhere.

Must I pay the salaries of all those hired guns while he is effectively campaigning for his termagant of a spouse who wants to come between me and my physician.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Except for one guy on the phone, and maybe the man at right who is fiddling with his sleeve, none of the fellas are showing any cuff.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I've never seen so many fat security guys. Looks like they wear their fitness program on their hip.


----------



## Jordan (Mar 2, 2006)

Literide said:


> Another fat American tourist. Hope he spent a few buck somewhere.
> 
> Must I pay the salaries of all those hired guns while he is effectively campaigning for his termagant of a spouse who wants to come between me and my physician.


Please refrain from getting into politics on this forum--it's not appropriate.

(Although I would like to make a couple corrections to your quite inaccurate post since "you started it": a) Bill Clinton is actually pretty thin these days; b) Hillary's health care plan is not like her earlier one and would largely keep all the current private plans in place.)


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

tintin said:


> I've never seen so many fat security guys. Looks like they wear their fitness program on their hip.


That's what I was thinking - was Clinton assigned the JV Secret Service security team?


----------



## DunninLA (Aug 17, 2007)

I have heard that Hawaiians often refer to fat, pale midwestern tourists as"Beached Whales". That picture looks like a whole pod.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Notice only one man has the good sense to button his jacket when standing, though I am disappointed that he shows no cuff.


----------



## ultra (May 28, 2006)

marlinspike said:


> Notice only one man has the good sense to button his jacket when standing, though I am disappointed that he shows no cuff.


From what I've read, body guards don't button their jackets because they must have quick access to weapons inside shoulder holsters.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

ultra said:


> From what I've read, body guards don't button their jackets because they must have quick access to weapons inside shoulder holsters.


Ah, most likely true...I've always holstered at the hip.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Real bodyguards don't use shoulder carry.At least old and experienced ones don't. It is one of the worst draws. A crossdraw if in a vehicle or the classic Jordan holster high and tight behind the hip bone canted for your arm is best. An open jacket can actually foul a draw flopping around leading to these silly offhand hem grabs as you crouch toilet like in a Weaver curtsy. With a buttoned jacket an extended thumb hooks the hem and lifts the jacket free of the pistol butt for a clean draw.Worked for me with a buttoned pea coat and full flap holster I had to produce a 1911 from. And peaked lapels in tuxes are de riquer if you must use a shoulder carry, the loose peak helping to break up the bulge of a Beretta .25 in Berns Martini- a real manstopper there. I suppose Bill's bodyguards merely reflect the same worldview and shooting knowledge of Bill and Hill. Remember, he claimed to be a hunter, though Kerry proved it looking uncomfortable in that Cabellas nightmare photo shoot with the poor geese. No, portly bodyguards do make sense, all that ballistic gelatin between Bill and cop killer bullets.


----------



## jsherman02 (Oct 9, 2006)

Andy said:


> Shouldn't he be in Iowa?
> 
> That might be the answer to declining necktie sales -- more bodyguards!! Bodyguards for everyone!! :icon_smile_big:


Too funny. That is what I thought as well.....enough security?


----------



## lackspolish (Apr 14, 2005)

Kav said:


> I suppose Bill's bodyguards merely reflect the same worldview and shooting knowledge of Bill and Hill.... . No, portly bodyguards do make sense, all that ballistic gelatin between Bill and cop killer bullets.


I hope this won't sound too self-righteous, but anyone who knows someone in the Secret Service knows how much they sacrifice to serve our country (working long hours away from home and family, under unpleasant conditions, and travelling in a way that makes the worst coach seat look like first class), and how little they get in return. Whatever one thinks of President Clinton, his Secret Service team does not deserve to be abused based on that.

This thread should go to the Interchange.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Kav said:


> Real bodyguards don't use shoulder carry.At least old and experienced ones don't. It is one of the worst draws. A crossdraw if in a vehicle or the classic Jordan holster high and tight behind the hip bone canted for your arm is best. An open jacket can actually foul a draw flopping around leading to these silly offhand hem grabs as you crouch toilet like in a Weaver curtsy. With a buttoned jacket an extended thumb hooks the hem and lifts the jacket free of the pistol butt for a clean draw.Worked for me with a buttoned pea coat and full flap holster I had to produce a 1911 from. And peaked lapels in tuxes are de riquer if you must use a shoulder carry, the loose peak helping to break up the bulge of a Beretta .25 in Berns Martini- a real manstopper there. I suppose Bill's bodyguards merely reflect the same worldview and shooting knowledge of Bill and Hill. Remember, he claimed to be a hunter, though Kerry proved it looking uncomfortable in that Cabellas nightmare photo shoot with the poor geese. No, portly bodyguards do make sense, all that ballistic gelatin between Bill and cop killer bullets.


Kav, what do you mean by "the classic Jordan holster high adn tight behind the hip bone..."? AFAIK, the only holster my late friend Bill designed was a modified version of the 1930s Border Patrol holster. It was strictly a holster for uniformed police duty and utterly unsuited for any kind of concealed carry. Without having my copy of "No Second Place Winner" handy, I think Bill favored a Tom Threepersons style for wearing under a jacket.

I assume you are being facetious about the reference to "a Beretta .25 in Berns Martini" [sic]. I am sure an experienced old gun guy like yourself knows that the Berns-Martin Lightning shoulder holster was only ever made for revolvers. Having Bond carry his PPK in a Berns-Martin was a classic blooper on the part of Ian Fleming. His firearms advisor, Geoffrey Boothroyd, had actually recommended it for Bond's .38 revolver, for which it would be quite suitable.


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

lackspolish said:


> This thread should go to the Interchange.


I believe you are correct.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Reservoir Dogs? Where's Nice Guy Eddie?

_Lookin' back on the track for a little green bag,
Got to find just the kind or I'm losin' my mind

Out of sight in the night out of sight in the day,
Lookin' back on the track gonna do it my way.

Out of sight in the night out of sight in the day,
Lookin' back on the track gonna do it my way.
Lookin' back

Lookin' for some happiness
But there is only loneliness to find
Jump to the left, turn to the right
Lookin' upstairs, lookin' behind, yeah!

Lookin' for some happiness
But there is only loneliness to find
Jump to the left, turn to the right
Lookin' upstairs, lookin' behind.

Lookin' back on the track for a little green bag,
Got to find just the kind or I'm losin' my mind

Out of sight in the night out of sight in the day,
Lookin' back on the track gonna do it my way.

Lookin' back on the track for a little little green bag,
Got to find just the kind or I'm losin' my mind,
Alright.

Lookin' for some happiness
But there is only loneliness to find
Jump to the left, turn to the right
Lookin' upstairs, lookin' behind.

Pa pa pa pa pa pa ....

_


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Was he shopping for clothes?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

tintin said:


> I've never seen so many fat security guys. Looks like they wear their fitness program on their hip.


Body armor will blouse em out a little bit but, not that much(?)!! Maybe the securty staff is eating all those MickyD value meals to save Bill from himself...and it shows!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

And ex-presidents still need security staff even when they've been out of office for many years?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Your right, entire categories of people should be off limits to any humour or glint of humanity. Let them ascend into an untouchable beatitude of saintly servants who never stumble like the rest of us. And never, ever think your rights as a citizen would be violated . Anyone can tell VP Cheney they disagree with the war in a public airport ( just not in the men's room by foot tapping morse code) without fear of arrest for assault and harrassment.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Jan, I thought to make a subtle joke with the Martini reference and see if anyone would catch the Beretta/ Walther switch. I was thinking and typing to fast and miscredited Bill with the Threepersons holster. My brain is weary from moderating my friend's website and a string of firearm threads. The new movie INTO THE WILD has the .22 cult upset because the protagonist went to his foolish demise with a .22 rifle and bag of rice. The postings of Springfield Arms M6's with elaborate paracord braiding on the barrels and buttstock survival kits look like fetish artifacts in the Museum of Man. And now some lifelong farmer from Iowa is telling me I'm wrong about firearm legality and choice off the pirate infested coast of Thailand. I asked him if he had ever been in pirate infested thai waters? "No, never left Iowa, but I have this buddie was a Yoeman on a Navy carrier see and...." I need to curl up with some Joseph Conrad and this bottle of Brandy mismarked .60 cents in the closeout bin at the Indian and latino market I shop at for east european canned foods. Ever hear of BERGERAC, product of France? I'm going to write me a GUN article and try to make some money. How does " Fine tune that gyrojet gathering dust in the closet into a Camp Perry winner" sound ?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Kav, is there an Indian (American or East?) and Latino market anywhere remotely close to Westlake Village? If so, I am duly suprised!


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

SI! In nearby Simi Valley there are actually two, Jons off of Tapo Canyon by far the best with a complete carniceria that actually sells conejos on order and sweatmeats. The butcher is a Basco (Basque for those wondering) who will make up special cuts of lamb and freaked out when I said Ange Attori upon first meeting. How did you tell a dumb Basco from a dumb Mexican, he asked? "Simple, your wearing a t shirt from my fav Basque restaurant in Bakersfield!" They also stock bulk india teas, basmati rice and cosmetic 2nd ( maybe 3rds or even 5ths!) of various fruits and vegetables.Oh, and LOTS of biscuits ( brit cookies) to go with those teas. There is a small indian market in Thousand Oaks across from the persian Deli( they became persian the week before ahmadingaling visited and will be iranian once more in a few weeks ) but both are overpriced except for the breads and hummus. Another block and it's Trader Joes with these little 12 oz designer baggies of basmati that cost almost as much as the 10 lb sacks made of zippered burlap with sewn handles back at Jons. The only problem buying there is my extreme prejudice.---- Simi Valley drivers have a set of nasty road mannerisms almost, just almost as bad as the annoited nouveau rich of Westlake. I hate them.


----------



## Cornellian (Dec 11, 2006)

Having worked directly with the USSS, I can tell you that the agents come in all shapes and sizes, as their duties range from immediate protection to sitting in a car calling out lane change patterns. To my knowledge, all Special Agents have to pass yearly (or is it 6-month?) physical fitness tests.

In comparison to the detail the current president gets, this is nothing. Keep in mind that some of these agents are normally in the car (which no doubt is right along side Clinton); thus they may be out walking, accounting for some of the bulk.

Some of these men are likely UK police too... maybe even the large ones!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

What was he doing at Harvie And Hudson anyway?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

*Howard*

Gentlemen, Howard

He was not shopping for shirts for sure! I know he is a Tino Cosma fan for ties, and he also is a Brooks fan for his custom suits.
Have nice day


----------



## ReppStripe (Dec 30, 2005)

Panzeraxe said:


> That's what I was thinking - was Clinton assigned the JV Secret Service security team?


Sort of like the 2:00 p.m. shift at a strip club.


----------



## oktagon (Mar 9, 2005)

That scum of humanity was also shopping in Alpha&Omega in Harvard Square Cambridge at the same time as I was there. He had two Suburbans parked outside alongside MSP cruiser, few agents were camping outside of the store, giving once over to all the people who were walking in (not many) and three agents were with him and his company. The scumbag bought about 80K worth of watches.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

So Oktagon, are you ying to Frank's yang, Omega to his Alpha or just another dingaling? What possible purpose is there in resurrecting an old thread with all of our hastily thought out and probably now half embaressing comments? At least be original. Your post is like reading the AOL political chatroom.


----------

